# Interested in Freemasonry



## Kayden (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello all,
As the subject already stated; I've taken an interest into freemasonry within the last few weeks, however due to my age (in my teens), I understand that I would need to be in DeMolay or another Youth Organization in order to become involved however, before becoming an adult or proper age to enter my local lodge; Namely interested in bettering myself, as well as the fraternity in general. Aside from that I had a couple of questions, mostly pertaining to entering Law Enforcement in the future (already entering into my local sheriff's office explorers as well as applying for the High School Internship program within my State's Highway Patrol):

Would Freemasonry cause issues with your integrity in Law Enforcement namely in one occurrence that I heard: 





> Though I look forward to making MM, and there is a ring I've been eying, I'm undecided whether or not I want to wear it on-duty, as I don't want someone to expect a favor or break because I'm a brother and I don't want there to ever be a question about my integrity.



During background checks upon entering into any Law Enforcement department, would Freemasonry be considered as a possible issue for them? Although you are partaking in it outside of the department it still effects you in the department regardless.
On an integrity part, would I be unjustly looked at more so than someone else, for say a promotion just because I am a Freemason? (I would not want to be looked upon higher than someone else, just because of an organization I involve myself in that does not relate to the department)
Thank you in advance for any responses
P.S. Feel free to add anything else to your response terms of Youth Organizations if you have something to add!


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 9, 2018)

In the United States I don’t believe freemasonry would affect a career in law-enforcement.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 9, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> In the United States I don’t believe freemasonry would affect a career in law-enforcement.


I assumed not; Just was something to consider.


----------



## LeoValMer05 (Feb 10, 2018)

During background checks upon entering into any Law Enforcement department, would Freemasonry be considered as a possible issue for them? Although you are partaking in it outside of the department it still effects you in the department regardless.
While Freemasonry would not be an issue for the Law Enforcement department, you must remember that maybe someone within the department, and anywhere else in general, can have a mislead view or negative view about Freemasonry. This is most likely a religious extremist person, or some conspirator nut. Why I warn you about it? Because, while it might not affect you professionally, it might affect you personally and one must be prepared to be confronted.

On an integrity part, would I be unjustly looked at more so than someone else, for say a promotion just because I am a Freemason? (I would not want to be looked upon higher than someone else, just because of an organization I involve myself in that does not relate to the department)
This question is partially answered with my previous response. While there is a higher chance that this will not be the case, some anti-Freemasons come to the deluded and wrong conclusion that a Freemason is integrally corrupted. Their ignorance are more annoying than anything else, but don't fear on calling them out if they try to affect you professionally or personally.

The best of luck on your professional and masonic future.


----------



## Seanharris (Feb 11, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> In the United States I don’t believe freemasonry would affect a career in law-enforcement.


Sir that true

Sent from my TECNO K7 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 11, 2018)

Seanharris said:


> Sir that true
> 
> Sent from my TECNO K7 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I personally have never heard of it being an issue. In fact, I know many Brothers who are active in law enforcement. We have even raised a few Brothers with all LEO Degree teams.

No worries .


----------



## Kayden (Feb 12, 2018)

LeoValMer05 said:


> During background checks upon entering into any Law Enforcement department, would Freemasonry be considered as a possible issue for them? Although you are partaking in it outside of the department it still effects you in the department regardless.
> While Freemasonry would not be an issue for the Law Enforcement department, you must remember that maybe someone within the department, and anywhere else in general, can have a mislead view or negative view about Freemasonry. This is most likely a religious extremist person, or some conspirator nut. Why I warn you about it? Because, while it might not affect you professionally, it might affect you personally and one must be prepared to be confronted.
> 
> On an integrity part, would I be unjustly looked at more so than someone else, for say a promotion just because I am a Freemason? (I would not want to be looked upon higher than someone else, just because of an organization I involve myself in that does not relate to the department)
> ...


Thank you very much for your well thought out response, 
I think you are correct on it being that Freemasonry typically has a strong negative view from religious extremists and conspirator nuts, hell its really why I hadn't sought out Freemasonry sooner, not to get too personal but my mother has always been very "conspiracy theorist" and taking Christianity to the "Religious Extreme", and typically whenever I would bring up Freemasonry because I was interested in it, would say something or another that it was secretive and satanic; However I'm glad I ultimately have taken my own view to Freemasonry and sought out this forum to learn more about it, and how it really is.
Anyways moving on from that to the actual topic, I agree, in terms of being in Law Enforcement, or anything professional, it depends on who you are speaking to, and even if something does happen, there is always a way to resolve it personally and professionally.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 12, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I personally have never heard of it being an issue. In fact, I know many Brothers who are active in law enforcement. We have even raised a few Brothers with all LEO Degree teams.
> 
> No worries .


Speaking on LEO Degree Teams, I had only briefly seen some mentions about it, and only very small explanation about them after googling it; Would you be willing to define it a bit better?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 12, 2018)

Kayden said:


> I think you are correct on it being that Freemasonry typically has a strong negative view from religious extremists and conspirator nuts ...



Thank God for the antis, I say.

It's said that you can't learn everything about a man by his friends and enemies, but that you can learn a lot.  In particular you can learn more about a man by who his enemies are than by who his friends are.

Think about who chose to be our enemies.  Fanatical theocrats and their dupes.  Fanatical tyrants and their dupes.  Lunatic conspiracy theorists.  Liars and hysterics.  Very rarely anyone in person meaning the vast majority of contacts with them are on line using a cowardly veil of anonymity.

Think about who chose to be our friends.  The eminent couple down the street that all the kids call Grandpa and Grandma who have a square and compasses door knocker, Masonic license plates and an assortment of Masonic knickknacks in their living room.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 12, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Thank God for the antis, I say.
> 
> It's said that you can't learn everything about a man by his friends and enemies, but that you can learn a lot.  In particular you can learn more about a man by who his enemies are than by who his friends are.
> 
> ...


Not fully sure how I should respond to that, worded it very thoroughly; But I understand what you are saying, in terms of choosing whom you take as an enemy, or friend, as well as how you find out about someone more through knowing that.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 12, 2018)

Kayden said:


> Speaking on LEO Degree Teams, I had only briefly seen some mentions about it, and only very small explanation about them after googling it; Would you be willing to define it a bit better?
> Thank you in advance.



Not a problem.

There isn’t as much to it as you may think. Quite literally all the members composing the degree team are active duty Law Enforcement Officers. This is usually done in uniform with aprons and other appropriate regalia and minus some equipment deemed unnecessary for the Lodge Room.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 12, 2018)

Kayden said:


> Speaking on LEO Degree Teams, I had only briefly seen some mentions about it, and only very small explanation about them after googling it; Would you be willing to define it a bit better?
> Thank you in advance.


Many lodges have a focus; for some it's stamp collecting, or singing or cars,  or many other their members come from a certain profession, like actors, "traveling salesmen" (basically an anachronism now), accountants, armed forces or police forces. Many might form their own Degree Teams, for instance, here we have the Vietnam Memorial Installation Team, but we also have a Police Install Team as your asking about... people often read a lot into that sort of thing - which is just not there... for instance we have "Lodge Precision" here - most of its members are golfers.. we also have a team where all the members have a Scottish accent


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 13, 2018)

Kayden said:


> Not fully sure how I should respond to that, worded it very thoroughly; But I understand what you are saying, in terms of choosing whom you take as an enemy, or friend, as well as how you find out about someone more through knowing that.



Your arrow of effect and cause is pointing backwards.  It's not us choosing who we take as friends or enemies.  They are the ones who do the choosing.  We just pay attention.


----------



## Matt L (Feb 13, 2018)

Kayden, I've been a Police Officer for 30 years.  I've worked in every division possible and have never had an issue with me being a Freemason. My son who is 20 and plans a career in federal law enforcement is also a freemason. 
I have never been asked, nor have I asked in an interview board about Freemasonry.  I do know in the UK there has been issues and at one time Metro UK Officers were required to reveal their membership.
I believe being a Freemason has made me a better Man, Husband, Father and Police Officer. I try to live my life by the tenants that are taught in our Fraternity and it has served me well.
There are Law Enforcement degree teams; meaning if a Police Officer is going through his degrees, a group of Master Masons who are also in law Enforcement will work the degree. 
Good luck to you in your future endeavors, keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 14, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> In the United States I don’t believe freemasonry would affect a career in law-enforcement.


Agreed. I am a retired correctional officer and at the last institution that I worked the warden was a Freemason.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 15, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Good luck to you in your future endeavors, keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.


Will do! Thanks for the reply.
I'll likely try to continue looking into my local lodge, Matthew's Lodge 461, as well as possibly entering into a Degree Team in the future rather than a formal "lodge" temple.
 (Just to clarify, I don't mean as in its not formal in terms of how it conducts itself, but in the sense it isn't a Lodge Temple building rather a room)


----------



## Symthrell (Feb 15, 2018)

Kayden said:


> Will do! Thanks for the reply.
> I'll likely try to continue looking into my local lodge, Matthew's Lodge 461, as well as possibly entering into a Degree Team in the future rather than a formal "lodge" temple.
> (Just to clarify, I don't mean as in its not formal in terms of how it conducts itself, but in the sense it isn't a Lodge Temple building rather a room)



Just to make things clear, you would still need to join a lodge. The LEO Degree Team would come to your lodge to assist in the ceremonies for your progression thru your lodge. They aren't specifically a group unto themselves.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 15, 2018)

Symthrell said:


> Just to make things clear, you would still need to join a lodge. The LEO Degree Team would come to your lodge to assist in the ceremonies for your progression thru your lodge. They aren't specifically a group unto themselves.


Ah, thank you for explaining that, my mistake.


----------



## Kayden (Feb 15, 2018)

Just so I don't have three total threads going at once I'll just ask some of my other questions here as well:

What is the structure of the Masonic Investigations Committee for a typical lodge, and how exactly do they function? Is it almost alike to an Internal Affairs for Law Enforcement, or a Review Board for a business, or is not a formalized Committee but more rather a "assembled" thing consisting of a few members assigned to doing it for this single time?
In terms of what Bloke had said,


Bloke said:


> Many lodges have a focus; for some it's stamp collecting, or singing or cars,  or many other their members come from a certain profession, like actors, "traveling salesmen" (basically an anachronism now), accountants, armed forces or police forces. Many might form their own Degree Teams, for instance, here we have the Vietnam Memorial Installation Team, but we also have a Police Install Team as your asking about... people often read a lot into that sort of thing - which is just not there... for instance we have "Lodge Precision" here - most of its members are golfers.. we also have a team where all the members have a Scottish accent


  It makes it sound as if there is almost "Clubs" within the Lodge itself, or is it basically just clique type things (but more in a professional manner)?
I'm slightly confused on the difference between the York Rite and Scottish Rite above regular Masonic Craft; What are the different Orders and how exactly does it work versus a regular Freemasonry Craft.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 15, 2018)

Kayden said:


> I'm slightly confused on the difference between the York Rite and Scottish Rite above regular Masonic Craft; What are the different Orders and how exactly does it work versus a regular Freemasonry Craft.



You join York and/or schottish rite after you are a master mason (3°) so there is nothing versus craft, you will still have to be a member of a craft lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 15, 2018)

Kayden said:


> Just so I don't have three total threads going at once I'll just ask some of my other questions here as well:
> 
> What is the structure of the Masonic Investigations Committee for a typical lodge, and how exactly do they function? Is it almost alike to an Internal Affairs for Law Enforcement, or a Review Board for a business, or is not a formalized Committee but more rather a "assembled" thing consisting of a few members assigned to doing it for this single time?
> In terms of what Bloke had said,
> ...


Such groups work in lots of different ways - but they should not be cliques  - they're destructive. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 15, 2018)

Kayden said:


> What is the structure of the Masonic Investigations Committee for a typical lodge, and how exactly do they function? Is it almost alike to an Internal Affairs for Law Enforcement, or a Review Board for a business, or is not a formalized Committee but more rather a "assembled" thing consisting of a few members assigned to doing it for this single time



It will vary from place to place and lodge to lodge. Some have standing committees, others ad hoc, however the intent to to inquire as to the suitablity of a potential candidate for freemasonry, hopefully in a friendly and welcoming group. They ask questions, you give answers. You ask questions, they give answers. However, they should not be an inquistion and are more akin to a meet and greet.



Kayden said:


> I'm slightly confused on the difference between the York Rite and Scottish Rite above regular Masonic Craft; What are the different Orders and how exactly does it work versus a regular Freemasonry Craft.



That's a complex question, but simply, once a man becomes a Master Mason, he can join other Masonic Groups. In Nth America, these are conceived as being in two streams, one called York Rite which is a collection of degrees under different peak groups. The other called Scottish Rite, which is also a collection of degrees, but working under a single sovereign body. In the USA there are two peak regular bodies of Scottish Rite generally referred to, the Northern and the Southern Jurisdictions of Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite (AASR).


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 16, 2018)

Kayden said:


> What is the structure of the Masonic Investigations Committee for a typical lodge, and how exactly do they function?



Three members get asked to look into you and they report on your character.  Often they work together but that's not automatic.  It's much less formal than you expect.

Plus many states do a background check organized at the state level - All are at least discussing this and are at various stages implementing it.



> It makes it sound as if there is almost "Clubs" within the Lodge itself, or is it basically just clique type things (but more in a professional manner)?



Some lodges are traditionally for men interested in something specific, but that's a minority of lodges.  Mostly it's just plenty of Brothers in a lodge happen to have an interest.  My mother lodge has roughly half of the members from assorted police departments so almost every meeting there are a couple of bags under chairs.  If you don't know what the bags are for you might never notice them.



> 'm slightly confused on the difference between the York Rite and Scottish Rite above regular Masonic Craft; What are the different Orders and how exactly does it work versus a regular Freemasonry Craft.



That's like asking for the application process for graduate schools while you are still in high school.  Masonry is based on the local lodges that confer the 3 degrees.  Everything else is optional.  Those are extra and optional orders no one is expected to join.  They all require completion of your Master Mason degree and some have a minimum of time after that.  Horse first, please.  Cart is for later.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bloke said:


> That's a complex question, but simply, once a man becomes a Master Mason, he can join other Masonic Groups. In Nth America, these are conceived as being in two streams, one called York Rite which is a collection of degrees under different peak groups. The other called Scottish Rite, which is also a collection of degrees, but working under a single sovereign body. In the USA there are two peak regular bodies of Scottish Rite generally referred to, the Northern and the Southern Jurisdictions of Ancient Accepted Scottish Rite (AASR).





dfreybur said:


> That's like asking for the application process for graduate schools while you are still in high school. Masonry is based on the local lodges that confer the 3 degrees. Everything else is optional. Those are extra and optional orders no one is expected to join. They all require completion of your Master Mason degree and some have a minimum of time after that. Horse first, please. Cart is for later.


Both excellent answers.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> ...That's like asking for the application process for graduate schools while you are still in high school....  Horse first, please.  Cart is for later.



I had the same thought and was thinking similar analogies. I decided not to make a comment on those lines, because people often like long terms goals and also, it seemed easier to answer the question  But you're right Dough. Horse first, cart later


----------

